# So far, so good.. so what?



## BlackUnicorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys. 
Made a new tutorial, this time about evening wear, a dark-green smokey look. 
I "Made it up" when i went with my fiance' to "The Ugly Truth" with Kathrin Heigel and Jerard Butler (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I recommend it warmly - really funny and not cheesy at all. 

Anyway, I Hope you'll enjoy the tutorial!

Lets start with the horrible clean look, shall we?





I'm sorry but i skipped the part where i did the base. It is the same for all my previous (and not so good, if i must say :/ ) tutorials. But if someone will ask, the next time i upload a tutorial i will shoot it. 
Anyways, I used:
*Smashbox's Photofinish primer (love it!)
*Studio fix fluid, NC25. I put it using my #187 mac brush, using dots motions, and then blending them in circular motions. works wonderfully for me. 
*Select Cover up NW25 by mac, using my fingers. Just put a little on your finger, and then under the eyes and next to the nose, where the darkness is. 

I also already did my eye brows already. My #266 brush was dirty from last night with my fluidline, so i had to use #219. not perfect for the job, but good enough. Used the mac set brush. 






Now, take your beloved Sharkskin Shadestick and apply it all over your lid. it doesn't have to be perfect at all.









Here I used my Eye Porter e/s by Nars. I love it!! It's great specially above a black base. apply it all over the sharkskin shadestick and a bit into the crease as well, using #239 mac brush. doesn't have to be perfect again.









Take your #239 brush again, or #213 (i used #213 tbh), and apply Aquadisiac e/s by mac all over the crease. The application needs to be so a bit is above the eye porter (without touching it) and a bit over it, on the crease. This will create a beautiful blended look. 

The Aquadisiac is on the top left, the only one which is a bright turquise (sorry, not sure how to spell this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).









Take your #217 brush and Shroom e/s by mac (on the bottom left, on the previous palette picture) and apply it over your brow bone and on your inner eyes corners. This will highlight the look gently. 





Grab your #219 brush, and apply more of the night porter e/s on the outer 1/3 corner of the lower lid, very close to the lash line. On top, add more of the Aquadisiac e/s. This will "catten" up your eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can blend it more with your fingers. 
Also, Blend all of the work you've just done with #224 brush, using circular motions. 





Add some black pencil to the inner lash line, on the bottom and the top as well. I used Black Funk / Pop Blue by mac. Never found one that sits perfectly though. 





Now to my fav part - add mascara!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't forget to curl your eyelashes. I used mac's lash curler, which i think is awsome. 
For the mascara i used False Lash Effect by Max Factor, which is my fav these days, even better than dior show (which was my fav so far) imo. 
This is the finished look over the eyes:









Next, we'll do the rest of the face. 
I've used the mineral powder by mac, Using #150 brush,
the one and only, Orgasm blush by Nars, Using #129 brush,
and Strada blush by mac which is perfect for shading, Using #168 brush.
Sorry for not shooting this part either. If something is unclear just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Also, add some lip gloss. I've used "Splendid" which came out on one of the latest mac's collections. I'm sure most of you will recognize it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And the finished look!!
Hope you enjoyed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did some stupid faces so you'll laugh a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























see ya!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there! I really enjoyed your tut! But your pictures are a bit large... Per forum guidelines they should be no larger than 640w x 800h....

Cant wait to see more from you! 

Sara


----------



## sheffys1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ha!
Imagine my surprise to see you here too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Already told you I loved this!


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Hey there! I really enjoyed your tut! But your pictures are a bit large... Per forum guidelines they should be no larger than 640w x 800h....

Cant wait to see more from you! 

Sara_

 
oh  i had no idea! going to fix that immediately. thanks to telling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And sheffy - lol


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello!
I absolutely love the colour combination you chose, good use of Aquadisiac!
Also Splendid looks really nice on you.

If I could make a suggestion based on the shape of your eyes, you might want to try doing most of the upper and outer crease work with a focus on the outer third of your eye and not bring it over all the way to the bridge of the nose.
A MA gave me this tip because I have a similiar shape - you have these beautiful doe shaped bright eyes and the colour on the inside area of the crease weighs you down slightly. I think you would get a really bright fawn look with those long eyelashes you have!
Hope you don't mind what I'm saying and you get what I mean...


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL love the picks at the end! Very cute!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 21, 2009)

gorgeous smokey look. thanks for the tut


----------



## blackmetalmist (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with Jenixxx.. you should also try to blend some more ! The lines look too harsh in the upper crease


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_Hello!
I absolutely love the colour combination you chose, good use of Aquadisiac!
Also Splendid looks really nice on you.

If I could make a suggestion based on the shape of your eyes, you might want to try doing most of the upper and outer crease work with a focus on the outer third of your eye and not bring it over all the way to the bridge of the nose.
A MA gave me this tip because I have a similiar shape - you have these beautiful doe shaped bright eyes and the colour on the inside area of the crease weighs you down slightly. I think you would get a really bright fawn look with those long eyelashes you have!
Hope you don't mind what I'm saying and you get what I mean...




_

 

Thank you so much! 
i'll try it soon enough!


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_I agree with Jenixxx.. you should also try to blend some more ! The lines look too harsh in the upper crease_

 
Thanks, i hope i'll get it better next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not a pro, just learning from the internet each time :-D


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey luv, your pics are still too wide. They're 800x600, instead of 640x800.


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Hey luv, your pics are still too wide. They're 800x600, instead of 640x800._

 
fixed, sorry for the delay...
looks really small on my screen now though


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 11, 2009)

Splended looks... splended on you!


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

nice


----------

